# first photos!



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

so today i got the first photos of my baby hedgehog!!!! baby is now 3.5 weeks old, and so it will only be another month before i get to bring home my hedgie!!!! hooray!!!

out and about exploring









grumpy face!! tee hee 









i am so excited!!


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

How cuuute! Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats, she is beautiful  What a little sweet heart.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby! It is no wonder that you are so excited!


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

illsley said:


> How cuuute! Have you thought of any names yet?


I'm going with the name "Kiwi" -- which i think is ridonculously cute!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Kiwi IS ridiculously cute!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Little kiwi is ridiculously cute! I bet you can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats  Little Kiwi is adorable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Kiwi is too, too cute! What a face! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so cute.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hahaha Grumpy face Kiwi! Sounds good! :lol:


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 21, 2010)

awww! I've never seen pics of any quite that weensy before. And Kiwi's a great name for him, too.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, what a cute baby. <3 Male or female, I can't tell from the picture. Can't get a good enough look.

I've never seen one this tiny close up, but I have baby pictures from my Loki's breeder, too. Got them after the fact, though, not before. They are sooo cute at that age. ...Actually, they're cute at any age, but you know what I mean.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Kiwi is such a cute name!! I love it


----------

